# sight adjustment?



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

I am shooting high and right, which way do I move my sights?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Follow the arrows, move the pin high and right!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Shoot through paper once too...See if its paper tuned. It could also be a matter of adjusting the rest a little bit, and your nocking point. Move sights first, but double check with a quick shot through the paper...make sure those arrows are tack drivers!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

if you are shooting high move the sight up, if you are shooting right move right, if shooting left move sight to the left, if you are shooting low move the sight down.


----------

